# Future floor wax



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

What stores can you find it at?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I found mine at Big Lots.
hojoe


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The local True Value stocks it.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

In Europe the equivalent Johnson product is called Pronto, It is however a little milky

It makes great shine in THIN layer preferably by brush. And yes great for the windows too. When I dipped a car in though it clouded where the excess rested, eventhough I had tried vigorously to shake off all droplets/excess.

Is this true for Future too?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I found mine at Walmart.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

christos_s said:


> In Europe the equivalent Johnson product is called Pronto, It is however a little milky
> 
> It makes great shine in THIN layer preferably by brush. And yes great for the windows too. When I dipped a car in though it clouded where the excess rested, eventhough I had tried vigorously to shake off all droplets/excess.
> 
> Is this true for Future too?


christos...nope Future doesn't cloud when dipped like you discribed. Just move here. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

bobhch said:


> . . . Just move here.
> 
> Bob...zilla


Easy for you to say!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Christos,
When I dip a body or windshield, after I shake it to get rid of most of the excess, I use cotton swab (QTip) to wick (suck) off the excess that forms on the edges or corners. Hope this helps. Although Futrure, even when left to pool, still dries clear although a little thick. Might try this. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

I am so pissed with myself, I actually was in NYC after many-many years this past Christmas and saw Future on the shelf, but was so cocky with my discovery of Pronto - I had just tried a small sample of Pronto and it appeared to be the same, so does the chemical description and the application description... - that I did not buy it!

I am not sure I can have a liguid mailed to me either.... #%@#$!~~~%^#


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Once upon a time...like last year...someone posted a huge amount of intel on future...including ROW equivalents...performance and observations.

Anyone remember or still got it at hand?

I generally suffer from CRS...but it was a very good read.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Everything you ever wanted to know about Future

http://www.f-15estrikeeagle.com/howto/matt_01/matt_01.htm

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you Roger


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

christos_s said:


> I am so pissed with myself, I actually was in NYC after many-many years this past Christmas and saw Future on the shelf, but was so cocky with my discovery of Pronto - I had just tried a small sample of Pronto and it appeared to be the same, so does the chemical description and the application description... - that I did not buy it!
> 
> I am not sure I can have a liguid mailed to me either.... #%@#$!~~~%^#



Use Glänzer, as described on a kit modell site it`s the same effect as future


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

satellite1 said:


> Use Glänzer, as described on a kit modell site it`s the same effect as future


What is Glaenzer? which kit model site? A little more help please...
Thanks


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Christos,

Please check Roger Corrie's link. Glaenzer, Pronto, Klir...etc...= mop on acrylic floor wax.
It's just the marketing "Name Game" across borders.

You say "potatoe"...we say "spuds".


----------

